# Chilled Water Pipe And And Valves Calculation



## الفاتح علي (30 يونيو 2008)

Program For Chilled Water Pipe And And Valves Calculation


----------



## اسامه السعدون (30 يونيو 2008)

شكرا جزاك الله خير


----------



## hasona8040 (1 يوليو 2008)

شكرا جزاك الله خير على هدا المجهود الرائع ومزيد من التقدم


----------



## المهندس مضر (1 يوليو 2008)

ماشاء الله عليك يا أخ الفاتح ، اليوم يومك


----------



## ابو حسين (1 يوليو 2008)

مشكور اخي على هذا الملف


----------



## ابن العميد (2 يوليو 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا يالفاتح


----------



## 000403 (4 يوليو 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا اخي الفاضل


----------



## محمد الملاح (11 يوليو 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا لاجمل هديه


----------



## م.محمد عبد الفتاح سيد (11 يوليو 2008)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## sosodeep (11 يوليو 2008)

شكرا
بس الصورة تحملت كلها بيضاء
و الملف طلعلي فيه صفحة نت
و أحلى تحية لمهندسين الهندسة نت


----------



## معتصم الوطن (12 يوليو 2008)

مشكورين علي الهدية الرائعة يا رائع


----------



## نصير عبد الرزاق (12 يوليو 2008)

بارك الله فيكم على هذا البرنامج . وشكرا


----------



## amr fathy (15 يوليو 2008)

بارك الله فيك يا أخي


----------



## نتانجن (1 يونيو 2009)

*برنامج ممتاز*

برنامج بسييييييط واكثر من ر ائع جزاك الله خير


----------



## محمد العربي المصري (2 يونيو 2009)

بارك الله فيك وجعلة فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## قاسم لطيف (2 يونيو 2009)

برنامج مفيد شكرا لك على هذا البرنامجالجيد​


----------



## مصطفى الشيخلي (2 يونيو 2009)

برنامج رائع جدا""""""""""


----------



## alaa_84 (2 يونيو 2009)

كم أنت رائع أيها المهندس .............. جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## نور محمد علي (18 يونيو 2009)

جزاك الله كل خير اخي الكريم


----------



## ahmedbayoumy (1 يوليو 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا يالفاتح


----------



## wamidh abd (8 ديسمبر 2009)

شكراً بارك الله فيك


----------



## ضياء الدين ضياء (9 ديسمبر 2009)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## ضياء الدين ضياء (9 ديسمبر 2009)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## ahmad tarawneh (13 ديسمبر 2009)

لازم ارد واقول الله يعطيك العافيه....برنامج سهل و ممتاز


----------



## مهندس/علي (14 ديسمبر 2009)

مشكور اخي الكريم


----------



## azouri2006 (18 ديسمبر 2009)

thaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaanx


----------



## هشام العمدة (19 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا وجزاك الله الف خيرو بارك الله فيك


----------



## هشام العمدة (24 ديسمبر 2009)

جزاك الله الف خير اخي


----------



## احمد دوالي (1 فبراير 2010)

جزاك اللة كل خير


----------



## mmeslhy (9 فبراير 2010)

*شكرا و جزاك الله خيرا*​


----------



## م0بشار الكربولي (5 مارس 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## zabusnina (5 مارس 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا .عندي طلب ارجوا ان تزودنا بمثال توضح فيه كيفية تطبيق هذا السوفت وير. مرة اخري شكرا لتعاوك


----------



## aati badri (7 مارس 2010)

م0بشار الكربولي قال:


> جزاك الله خيرا


 
تشكر ياهندسة


----------



## محمد أحمد الشريف (8 مارس 2010)

*مشكور يا الغالى *


----------



## نهاد العجيلي (27 أبريل 2010)

مشكووووووووور


----------



## خادم محمد (28 أبريل 2010)

شكرا يا حبيبي


----------



## حسام مصطفى سيد (22 يونيو 2010)

شكرا جزيلا عاى هذا البرنمج


----------



## amr fathy (28 أكتوبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## harty2010 (10 نوفمبر 2010)

*جزاك الله خيرا*


----------



## ahmadjet (10 نوفمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم
شكرا م.الفاتح علي
والشكر العميق لمبرمج البنامج محمد
وان شاء الله امثالك يزيدون
خصوصا بعد رؤية هذا التقدير من الزملاء المهندسين
مع العلم بان قاعدة البيانات المطلوبة لمثل هذا البرنامج نسبيا صغيرة
ويسلموا ايديك
وعقبال برامجنا نحن
ودمتم


----------



## مهندس امين (10 نوفمبر 2010)

الله يبارك فيك 
شرح رائع جدا 

زكاة العلم نشره 
ان شاء الله في ميزان حسناتكم


----------



## جدتى (11 نوفمبر 2010)

شكرا على البرنامج البيسط ده وجعله الله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## محمد سلامه الراضى (24 أبريل 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## goor20 (24 أبريل 2011)

*جزاك الله خيرا*


----------



## الانجينيير (26 أبريل 2011)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## yazanawa19 (12 أغسطس 2012)

merci pour le dossier


----------



## Badran Mohammed (12 أغسطس 2012)

مشكور اخي الفاتح علي وفتح الله عليك بالعلم والايمان
لم استطع انزال البرنامج لان البرنامج غير موجود
الرجاء اعادة رفعه وبارك الله فيك


----------



## aati badri (12 أغسطس 2012)

اذا وتقرأ اذن
سوف اشك في عيوني ولا اشك في احبابي الرائعين
لأني لا ارى شيئا


----------



## younis najjar (21 سبتمبر 2012)

*بارك الله فيك*


----------



## م/ أحمد عبد المنعم (23 ديسمبر 2012)

*جزاك الله خيراً *


----------



## ياسر العزي (24 يناير 2013)

مشكور على الملف الرائع


----------

